# Old equipment goldmine



## Smokin Joe (29 Jul 2010)

For those bearded old diehards struggling to find bits and pieces to keep their bonshakers on the road, this site may be of interest. Spares parts for Sturmey Archer and BSA hub gears among other things -

http://www.newimagebicycles.co.uk/Products/CyberTill/Vintage-Parts.aspx?Page=1


----------



## Hilldodger (30 Jul 2010)

Smokin Joe said:


> For those bearded old diehards struggling to find bits and pieces to keep their bonshakers on the road, this site may be of interest. Spares parts for Sturmey Archer and BSA hub gears among other things -
> 
> http://www.newimageb...rts.aspx?Page=1




Bah, you'd got my hopes up!

I need a seat for my 1870 Boneshaker and a hub for a Penny but neither are on offer


----------

